# tanks a lot



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 8, 2017)

hi everyone , could anyone tell me what year my elgin is ?  i would like to find a tank for it , but havent found a discription or pic that makes me confident enough to purchase one . with or without it will be a great bike to have and enjoy ! here are a couple pics from when it found me


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 8, 2017)

Looks like a 38 or 39 Elgin..


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 8, 2017)

Looks a lot like the 38 Murray built Elgin I used to own.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 8, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Looks like a 38 or 39 Elgin..



thanks for the info greatly appreicated


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 8, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 721448 Looks a lot like the 38 Murray built Elgin I used to own.



thanks , i think i talked to you in wentsville one rainey morning


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 8, 2017)

Kenny Middendorf said:


> thanks , i think i talked to you in wentsville one rainey morning



did'nt you sell yours


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 8, 2017)

Kenny Middendorf said:


> did'nt you sell yours



Yes Sir, now resides in NC.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 8, 2017)

Kenny Middendorf said:


> hi everyone , could anyone tell me what year my elgin is ?  i would like to find a tank for it , but havent found a discription or pic that makes me confident enough to purchase one . with or without it will be a great bike to have and enjoy ! here are a couple pics from when it found me View attachment 721426 View attachment 721427



The thing to watch out for is there are two similar long tanks for this bike.  One fits a curved seat tube and one is for a straight tube. Your safest bet is to find a short tank.  Here's one that would look great on the bike Rob posted. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nos-1939-elgin-tank.102779/#post-670035


----------



## mynameislegion (Dec 8, 2017)

Tank differences. The black and red tanks would fit your bike with the straight seat mast. Note the elongated hole for the seat mast is a little farther back. The blue and the crusty black tanks would fit a similar style bike but with a curved or "swept" seat mast. Note the holes for the seat mast are more round. These tanks do not interchange without modifying them. I would recommend getting the correct tank.  Please see the pics of the two project bikes as a reference.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 9, 2017)

See what's stamped on the BB, may have a Murray 'MO' or MOS' year code.


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 25, 2018)

@Krakatoa


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 25, 2018)

@cds2323


----------



## nick1985 (May 21, 2018)

mynameislegion said:


> Tank differences. The black and red tanks would fit your bike with the straight seat mast. Note the elongated hole for the seat mast is a little farther back. The blue and the crusty black tanks would fit a similar style bike but with a curved or "swept" seat mast. Note the holes for the seat mast are more round. These tanks do not interchange without modifying them. I would recommend getting the correct tank.  Please see the pics of the two project bikes as a reference.View attachment 721654 View attachment 721655 View attachment 721656 View attachment 721657 View attachment 721658 View attachment 721659 View attachment 721654 View attachment 721655 View attachment 721656 View attachment 721657 View attachment 721658 View attachment 721659 View attachment 721654 View attachment 721655 View attachment 721656 View attachment 721657 View attachment 721658 View attachment 721659 View attachment 721660 View attachment 721661




Is the crusty black tank for sale by any chance? Im needing a tank for a bike I am buying this week


----------



## mynameislegion (Jan 10, 2021)

@Mad Mike


----------

